# New Webcomic: Zoophobia



## Baklava (Dec 16, 2012)

Don't be fooled by the word 'new' though.
This comic only started back in July, already has racked up over 100 pages, and updates daily.

ZOOPHOBIA

It's a fantasy-themed/comedy/drama sort of storyline and is definitely worth checking out. Even if only for the rad art style.
Characters kind of consist of animals, anthropomorphic animals, animal-based shape-shifters, demons, and humans.

The creator has an FA account: http://www.furaffinity.net/user/vivzmind/
And a DeviantART: http://vivzmind.deviantart.com

Check it out!


----------



## Bipolar Bear (Dec 16, 2012)

Hm! Good find. Bookmarking this to my favorites! ^^ 
Also, really loving the art style! It reminds me of Samurai Jack in a way. >_>


----------



## GhostWolf (Dec 16, 2012)

Really good comic, I am going to post a link to it on my furry blog


----------



## Validuz (Dec 16, 2012)

Read several pages now and it's getting really funny/good. Thanks for sharing


----------



## Ikrit (Dec 16, 2012)

i was expecting more furry crap but then i got hit with something good


----------



## Ranguvar (Dec 17, 2012)

notbad.jpg


----------



## Heliophobic (Dec 17, 2012)

mite b cool


----------



## Aden (Dec 17, 2012)

Welp, I'm hooked


----------



## Hinalle K. (Dec 18, 2012)

Wow, that was pretty good.
Wish there was more, though.


----------



## Fenric (Dec 18, 2012)

That is quite amazing.  I agree: wish there were more, I read them all much too quickly (though it's just as well, I need to get back to work)


----------



## Heliophobic (Dec 18, 2012)

Just caught up.

Shit, this actually isn't half bad. Not to mention the fact that this is a reaction image gold mine.


----------



## Ikrit (Dec 18, 2012)

the amount of facial expressions remind me of paranatural


----------



## Aden (Dec 18, 2012)

Saliva said:


> Just caught up.



Same. I ordinarily could do without the predictable relationship subplot, but I'm waiting to see if it goes deeper


----------



## Ikrit (Dec 18, 2012)

Aden said:


> Same. I ordinarily could do without the *predictable relationship subplot*, but I'm waiting to see if it goes deeper


but but!

it's soooo cute :3


----------



## Gryphoneer (Dec 19, 2012)

It's true, the best furry comics ain't furry.


----------



## Judge Spear (Dec 25, 2012)

SSSFFFFFFHGGHGHHHGRRRRRRAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!!!!!!!!

IT ENDED!!!!! WHY!?


----------



## Heliophobic (Jun 1, 2013)

Bumping this shit.

She should be updating in a week or so, presumably with much better art and no delays all through summer. Anyone besides me still following this?


----------



## Ikrit (Jun 1, 2013)

Saliva said:


> Bumping this shit.
> 
> She should be updating in a week or so, presumably with much better art and no delays all through summer. Anyone besides me still following this?


i feel like im checking the page every other day regardless, hoping for something new 

cant wait


----------



## Gryphoneer (Jun 2, 2013)

Saliva said:


> She should be updating in a week or so, presumably with much better art and no delays all through summer. Anyone besides me still following this?


Try four weeks.


----------



## Heliophobic (Jun 4, 2013)

Gryphoneer said:


> Try four weeks.



*VIVIEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEENNE!!!!*


----------



## Troj (Jun 5, 2013)

I'm enjoying it!

The style reminds me of John K.


----------



## Duality Jack (Jun 5, 2013)

It's readable, which is surprising given the name


----------



## CaptainCool (Jun 5, 2013)

This is bloody awesome O_O



Mokushi said:


> It's readable, which is surprising given the name



Exactly! When I first read the title I thought it's gonna be your typical furry vs. evil close minded hyoomans thing with tons of gay stuff in it.
But hey, I like being surprised!


----------



## Fox_720B (Jun 6, 2013)

The creator actually drew my character once. 

http://vivzmind.deviantart.com/art/Commission-Ruby-and-BF-180153689

It inspired my then-girlfriend to try other styles with our characters.


----------



## CaptainCool (Jun 6, 2013)

I need more of this. I need more of Fabian staring at Cameron's tits.


----------



## Mentova (Jun 8, 2013)

Ehhhh I read a bit of it and it didn't seem to be doing much for me. It wasn't bad, but didn't keep my interest. I didn't like some of the weirder character designs either.


----------



## TrishaCat (Jun 8, 2013)

Woah. I didn't think the name made it sound interesting, but I really like it! It's art is cool too, in m opinion!


----------



## CaptainCool (Jul 1, 2013)

Aww man, updates got pushed back again...
At least we got some Zech I guess :T Freakin' smug bastard...


----------



## Heliophobic (Jul 1, 2013)

The fires of hell hath no fury like mine.


----------



## CaptainCool (Jul 1, 2013)

Saliva said:


> The fires of hell hath no fury like mine.



I think my avatar shows really well how pissed of I am :c


----------



## Zabrina (Jul 1, 2013)

Looks pretty cool.


----------



## Ikrit (Jul 2, 2013)

moar zech

he is a classy gentlemen!


----------



## CaptainCool (Jul 29, 2013)

Woo new update! 
http://www.zoophobiacomic.com/Zoophobia/?page_id=10


----------



## Heliophobic (Jul 29, 2013)

Oh shit. Finally.

I was watching her stream last night, but I had no idea when she'd actually update.


----------



## Ikrit (Jul 29, 2013)

yes

YESSSSSSS


----------



## ethan12 (Jul 30, 2013)

Seems pretty awesome.


----------



## Ikrit (Jul 30, 2013)

adorable animation time

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MLqtHTXyPZs


----------



## Heliophobic (Jul 30, 2013)

Ikrit said:


> adorable animation time
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MLqtHTXyPZs



Heh, yeah. I always liked this short.

Did you also see the other vid? It's pretty cool listening to the semi-canon voices of the other characters.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Jul 30, 2013)

Saliva said:


> Heh, yeah. I always liked this short.
> 
> Did you also see the other vid? It's pretty cool listening to the semi-canon voices of the other characters.


Fuck the violin. He listens to nicki minaj, he is already truly evil.


----------



## Heliophobic (Jul 30, 2013)

d.batty said:


> Fuck the violin. He listens to nicki minaj, he is already truly evil.



Edit: Fuck, I misread that.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Jul 30, 2013)

Saliva said:


> She.
> 
> But yeah, I'm not particularly fond of her taste in music. I just think hearing her headcanon voices is pretty neat.


But, the devil dude called him son. And it's called Son of 666. I must be missing something here. I havnt read the web comic yet, that vid was the first thing I've seen.


----------



## CaptainCool (Jul 31, 2013)

And yet another update :3

I knew it, the little hell demons aren't so bad afterall!


----------



## CaptainCool (Aug 27, 2013)

If anyone is interested, she also has a blog about all sorts of ZP characters:
http://allthezpcharacters.tumblr.com/
It's for original characters of the comic, given characters and fan creations.
Little facts like Fabian and Jack being bisexual made me squee for some bizarre reason. Did... Did I just fangasm? O_O


----------



## Ikrit (Aug 27, 2013)

CaptainCool said:


> If anyone is interested, she also has a blog about all sorts of ZP characters:
> http://allthezpcharacters.tumblr.com/
> It's for original characters of the comic, given characters and fan creations.
> Little facts like Fabian and Jack being bisexual made me squee for some bizarre reason. Did... Did I just fangasm? O_O


it was a dead givaway with fabian
but jack?
makes me want to do a fangirl scream too
jack is so adorbs <3


----------



## CaptainCool (Aug 27, 2013)

Ikrit said:


> it was a dead givaway with fabian
> but jack?
> makes me want to do a fangirl scream too
> jack is so adorbs <3



I dunno, the way he is constantly starring at Cam's tits in almost every panel they are both in kind of made me think he's straight X3
But yes, Jack is adorable!


----------



## Heliophobic (Aug 27, 2013)

CaptainCool said:


> If anyone is interested, she also has a blog about all sorts of ZP characters:
> http://allthezpcharacters.tumblr.com/
> It's for original characters of the comic, given characters and fan creations.
> Little facts like Fabian and Jack being bisexual made me squee for some bizarre reason. Did... Did I just fangasm? O_O



Shit, I didn't even know about this. This whole time I was just following her personal blog.


----------



## CaptainCool (Aug 27, 2013)

Saliva said:


> Shit, I didn't even know about this. This whole time I was just following her personal blog.



Yeah, on there she is just sharing a bunch of regular ZP related stuff but nothing "in-depth" about the characters. Like she posted the animated icons of all the characters there:




(Watch out, he is starring at your tits. Or junk. Apparently he is into that, too X3)
Fabian looks good for for being 45 by the way :I


----------



## Heliophobic (Aug 27, 2013)

Oh yeah, Viv's livestreaming right now if anyone's interested.

*http://www.livestream.com/vivzmind*


----------



## CaptainCool (Aug 28, 2013)

The new update is online as well.
Personally I am glad that she is updating three times a week now because the whole plot exposition, while important, does feel a little stretched out right now.
Edit: To clarify, we just have zero character developement right now and there are yet so many characters we know almost nothing about.
Like, what about Zech? He is a giant cheetah. And a vegetarian. And she hinted at something happening between Zech, Cam and Fabian. Great, that's literally all we know about him so far :I
And we know even less about other characters.
The only two characters that are at least a little fleshed out by now are Cameron and Fabian. And most information on the characters is only avaiable either through her blog or her DeviantArt profile, like this comic strip about Fabians past:






Not that I'm complaining of course^^ Just... Don't do drugs.


----------



## Heliophobic (Aug 28, 2013)

CaptainCool said:


> -snop-



The strange thing about Zoophobia is that it isn't the absolute container of its world like most comics. We have parts of the world explained not only through the comic, but also through her deviantart, her tumblr, and I'm sure there's loads already established that have been waiting patiently in Viv's head for the right moment. Keep in mind, this universe was create at least _five years_ before the actual comic. Zoophobia is, from what I am interpreting it as, mostly about Cameron's experience through the world.




I forget what this post was supposed to mean.


----------



## CaptainCool (Aug 28, 2013)

Saliva said:


> The strange thing about Zoophobia is that it isn't the absolute container of its world like most comics. We have parts of the world explained not only through the comic, but also through her deviantart, her tumblr, and I'm sure there's loads already established that have been waiting patiently in Viv's head for the right moment. Keep in mind, this universe was create at least _five years_ before the actual comic. Zoophobia is, from what I am interpreting it as, mostly about Cameron's experience through the world.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



When I just went through her DA profile I did see that the universe itself is much older than the comic. I also noticed some changes. For example, a character sheet of Jack from 2010 says he is straight. But on the character blog she wrote he swings both ways. So clearly the canon of the comic went through some revisions. Also, there seems to be some sort of "updated canon" which she mentioned on the comic blog. No idea what she means with that or when this new canon was implemented 

Of course it is about Cam's experiences. But that doesn't really help the reader much^^ She is still trying to tell a story and a good story needs proper character developement.
But hey, right now she is fleshing out the plot itself. I suppose the characters can wait until we actually know what the heck is going on in that world XD
I suppose for now we will have to make due with all the spoilers she posts on her blog and everything she is hinting at. Like that Cam and Fab are actually gonna have their tea sooner or later C:


----------



## iconmaster (Aug 28, 2013)

I'm watching it. It could go in a direction I could like. It may not be. So far, it's had a rather upbeat tone that initially belied its style; I don't know if it's quite my genre. I'm reading it for now, though.


----------



## CaptainCool (Aug 29, 2013)

iconmaster said:


> I'm watching it. It could go in a direction I could like. It may not be. So far, it's had a rather upbeat tone that initially belied its style; I don't know if it's quite my genre. I'm reading it for now, though.



I like that it is a light-hearted fantasy story with cute characters but it still has the potential to get more serious without going overboard. 
Mainly because many of those elements are already being hinted at. Like Cam's visit at her psychologist right at the beginning or the fact that she seems to be taking pills of some sort. There is Fabians hippie past which he tries to get away from. 



Spoiler: Fabian



Viv confirmed that he actually knocked someone up while he was sleeping around and his daughter is pretty much the reason why he got a little more serious.


 Then there is that vampire fox Simon whom he knows from somewhere.
Then there is the whole romance thing that Viv is hinting at on her blog.

It has a lot of potential. I suppose as long as it doesn't take the same route that Concession took, as in going from light-hearted to balls to the walls serious and super fucked up, it should shape up quite nicely.


----------



## Gryphoneer (Aug 29, 2013)

She won't turn out to be a second Immelmann.

She has shown to possess talent and taste from the start.


----------



## CaptainCool (Aug 29, 2013)

Gryphoneer said:


> She won't turn out to be a second Immelmann.
> 
> She has shown to possess talent and taste from the start.



I hope so. Concession used to be fun. A light-hearted story about weird employees at a cinema. But then Immel tried to make it edgy and serious and the whole thing just fell apart.
Since ZP already has it's plot and apparently a direction it's supposed to go I don't think it will end like Concession as well.
But right now I really just care about the characters. It is rare that a cast satisfies me this much! There is literally no one I don't like :3


----------



## Rook (Aug 30, 2013)

I really love the visual style of this comic. I like the variety of the characters. Basically anything is possible, which is why it makes me excited.


----------



## CaptainCool (Aug 30, 2013)

Hm. She seems to be updating earlier now because the new page is up already. Neat :3
"And now for something completely different"?


----------



## CaptainCool (Sep 2, 2013)

Oh no... Judging by the last panel on todays page it looks like Leeson is gonna make his first appearance >__>


----------



## Ikrit (Sep 2, 2013)

CaptainCool said:


> Oh no... Judging by the last panel on todays page it looks like Leeson is gonna make his first appearance >__>



this will be fun


----------



## CaptainCool (Sep 2, 2013)

Ikrit said:


> this will be fun



Considering that the mother friggin' Anti-Chirst is present as well? Yeah, probably XD


----------



## Heliophobic (Sep 2, 2013)

Haha, CaptainCool's favorite character.


----------



## CaptainCool (Sep 2, 2013)

Saliva said:


> Haha, CaptainCool's favorite character.



He has not made his official debut in the comic yet and I want to punch him already :I
I really hope we are not gonna see a whole lot of that guy XD

But hey! A good cast of characters isn't complete without someone you hate. When you love every single character things get boring quickly.

Plus we get more Damian. So for now I can live with the situation.


----------



## Ikrit (Sep 2, 2013)

CaptainCool said:


> He has not made his official debut in the comic yet and I want to punch him already :I
> I really hope we are not gonna see a whole lot of that guy XD
> 
> But hey! A good cast of characters isn't complete without someone you hate. When you love every single character things get boring quickly.
> ...


needs more jack... in a closet gay relationship...


----------



## CaptainCool (Sep 3, 2013)

Ikrit said:


> needs more jack... in a closet gay relationship...



According to drawings from freaking 2010 he sort of is in a relationship. But then again, ref sheets from that time also say he is straight... So no idea if that is still relevant or not.
Because her canon is a little older and has gone through a couple revisions things seem to be a little confusing at times.


----------



## Heliophobic (Sep 3, 2013)

CaptainCool said:


> According to drawings from freaking 2010 he sort of is in a relationship. But then again, ref sheets from that time also say he is straight... So no idea if that is still relevant or not.
> Because her canon is a little older and has gone through a couple revisions things seem to be a little confusing at times.



I think it's now safe to assume that everyone in the Zoophobia universe besides Addison is bisexual.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Sep 3, 2013)

I read the whole thing today. Afkinz is the best.


----------



## CaptainCool (Sep 3, 2013)

Saliva said:


> I think it's now safe to assume that everyone in the Zoophobia universe besides Addison is bisexual.



It actually seems well ballanced to me^^ And since SO doesn't play into the plot at all (at least not for now since no new relationships have popped up yet) and only slightly influences how the characters behave I am perfectly fine with the situation.



Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> I read the whole thing today. Afkinz is the best.



Afkinz is god tier.


----------



## CaptainCool (Sep 4, 2013)

Yup. There is Leeson. In all his creepy annoying glory :I
Look at that grinn. I want to punch him already...
That's also a VERY encouraging sign he has in front of his desk there!


----------



## Heliophobic (Sep 4, 2013)

>that "god hates you" sign

AHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHA!


----------



## CaptainCool (Sep 4, 2013)

Saliva said:


> >that "god hates you" sign
> 
> AHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHA!



With signs like that he might as well be a member of the WBC :T


----------



## Ikrit (Sep 4, 2013)

this character reminds me of  the god street in the night side novels by simon r green
a street of different temples for different religions, everyone standing in front trying to sell their religion


----------



## Heliophobic (Sep 4, 2013)

Jesus fuck! *48* characters and nothing has even _happened_ yet.


----------



## CaptainCool (Sep 5, 2013)

Saliva said:


> Jesus fuck! *48* characters and nothing has even _happened_ yet.



That is what I was talkin' about. The cast of characters is awesome and even though it is huge it strikes me as kinda well ballanced.
But the plot is stretched paper thin right now, just now with the appearance of that vampire we got a glimpse of what's going on. 
Only three weeks have passed within the comic so far and of those three weeks one has been completely omitted during that whole talent show/Zill forgot the anniversary thing and the rest has been omitted as "Cam tries to get used to her new home". So all in all the current narrative only covers a couple of days at best which is probably why nothing has happened so far.


----------



## CaptainCool (Sep 9, 2013)

Annoying uber-christian vs. the anti christ.
I don't know about you guys but my money is on Damian!^^

Edit: I'll give Leeson one thing though, in their world hell actually exists...


----------



## Troj (Sep 9, 2013)

She does need a spellchecker, though, since I've found a couple of grammar and spelling mistakes. 

But, I am keen to see what will happen next.

Zechariah is the best. More Zech!


----------



## Ranguvar (Sep 9, 2013)

Troj said:


> She does need a spellchecker, though, since I've found a couple of grammar and spelling mistakes.
> 
> But, I am keen to see what will happen next.
> 
> Zechariah is the best. More Zech!


I am digging her art, but the writing is meh[sup]2[/sup]


----------



## CaptainCool (Sep 9, 2013)

Troj said:


> She does need a spellchecker, though, since I've found a couple of grammar and spelling mistakes.
> 
> But, I am keen to see what will happen next.
> 
> Zechariah is the best. More Zech!



Yeeeah... She does make quite a lot of mistakes  It's not the worst writing I have seen though, both in terms of grammar and style.

And yes, we need more Zech! He is also one of the few characters who don't have a character sheet yet... Beyond him being a giant cheetah and a vegetarian we don't know anything about him. I mean what the hell, we don't even know anything about his sexual orientation, how are we supposed to write fanfics without vital information like that?! :V

And when are Cam and Fabian gonna have their tea? :c


----------



## Hinalle K. (Sep 9, 2013)

Damien needs to slap that cat's mad grin off his face :T

I can see Leeson turning some of his friends agaisnt him in the future...


----------



## CaptainCool (Sep 9, 2013)

Hinalle K. said:


> Damien needs to slap that cat's mad grin off his face :T



But he looks so happy! :V






Turning his friends against him? Judging by his sheet Damian is the biggest coward ever but he still is the son of Lucifer himself. What are they gonna do? Annoy him to death? 

Edit: Oh and by the way, when I see Leeson I can't help but think that he and Rukh Whitefang would be really great friends


----------



## CaptainCool (Sep 11, 2013)

I think we can all agree that Leeson has to die now, right? Right. Motion carried! Damian, you may now eat the loonie.
Then again, Damian is supposed to be a coward and a mommy's boy, so my guess is he will probably react rather emotionally to being called a "freakish abomination".
It would also be cool to see Carrie in this situation. She is a demon as well and I don't think she would enjoy Leeson talking about her like that!


----------



## Hinalle K. (Sep 11, 2013)

Well, at least the stupid grin is gone :v
The cat looks scarier than the demon himself, ironically.


----------



## CaptainCool (Sep 11, 2013)

Hinalle K. said:


> Well, at least the stupid grin is gone :v
> The cat looks scarier than the demon himself, ironically.



He does look quite menacing, yes. And since our cute little pwince of darkness is supposedly a gigantic coward (as long as his character sheet is still accurate that is) this situation is probably gonna take a rather interesting turn.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Sep 12, 2013)

I like Leeson, but this comic needs more Afkinz


----------



## CaptainCool (Sep 12, 2013)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> I like LeesonLeeson, but this comic needs more Afkinz



I'm pretty sure that Leeson only exists to annoy me.
And yes, needs more Afkinz!


----------



## Kiwisalad (Sep 12, 2013)

CaptainCool said:


> And when are Cam and Fabian gonna have their tea? :c



I know D: I really wanna see that. I'd also want to see a glimpse of Carrie's class in action.


----------



## CaptainCool (Sep 12, 2013)

Kiwisalad said:


> I know D: I really wanna see that. I'd also want to see a glimpse of Carrie's class in action.



Very true, we definitely need to see more of her.
Speaking of Fabian, seeing his class would be neat as well.

I think this is one of the problem of having such a massive cast of characters... None of them are getting any screentime! The ones with the most screentime right now are probably Cam and Damian. Cameron is sort of the protagonist and Viv admitted that Damian is her favorite character, so no surprise there.


----------



## Heliophobic (Sep 12, 2013)

carrie is mai waifu


----------



## CaptainCool (Sep 12, 2013)

Saliva said:


> carrie is mai waifu



BACK OFF SHE'S MINE! >:C You can have Horris.


----------



## Kiwisalad (Sep 12, 2013)

CaptainCool said:


> Very true, we definitely need to see more of her.
> Speaking of Fabian, seeing his class would be neat as well.
> 
> I think this is one of the problem of having such a massive cast of characters... None of them are getting any screentime! The ones with the most screentime right now are probably Cam and Damian. Cameron is sort of the protagonist and Viv admitted that Damian is her favorite character, so no surprise there.




Hopefully that means that since Damian is getting a lot of screen time now that we can expect other characters to get similar segments in the future. It feels a lot like we're still in the pre-story stages of getting everything staged for the big plot to begin. Hopefully each of these characters has a piece in the big scheme, and that this is devoted to showing us why we should care about these characters later on.


----------



## CaptainCool (Sep 13, 2013)

Hmm. Looks like Damian is about to show his more evil side. Which is neat and all but Leeson is really pissing me off and I want to see more of the other characters again :T


----------



## CaptainCool (Sep 16, 2013)

YES! Yes, Damian! Now eat him!  Or poke him with your back... spike... leg... things.


----------



## Ikrit (Sep 16, 2013)

Saliva said:


> carrie is mai waifu


  k  as long as i get jack


----------



## CaptainCool (Sep 16, 2013)

Ikrit said:


> k  as long as i get jack



So you want to be part of the devil's family?^^


----------



## RockerFox (Sep 16, 2013)

Best furry comic I've read to date. I MUST READ MORE!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ikrit (Sep 16, 2013)

CaptainCool said:


> So you want to be part of the devil's family?^^



i mainly just wanna cuddle him <3


----------



## CaptainCool (Sep 18, 2013)

Ikrit said:


> i mainly just wanna cuddle him <3



You should protect him from being smashed to bits all the time because his bad luck 

Oh hey, new page! OH HEY! More filler! Just what I always wanted! XD
It is really obvious that the comic is meant to be published. A page like this would work really well in an actual book, but in a webcomic it really does feels like the plot is being stretched too much because instead of just flipping to the next page you actually have to wait for 48 hours


----------



## Sweetheartz22 (Sep 20, 2013)

Just discovered Zoophobia and I'm already addicted to it! It's artwork is mesmerizing, it's colors are bright and hypnotizing, the plot thickens the further along you go, and the character development IMHO is surburb. Yup, I'm hooked. And Damien is by far my favorite thus far.

[video=youtube;MLqtHTXyPZs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MLqtHTXyPZs[/video]


----------



## Stormyish (Sep 20, 2013)

Heard two seconds of the small one's voice and automatically knew I could not tolerate this.


----------



## CaptainCool (Sep 20, 2013)

New page yay!
Well, this escalated quickly! Did not expect him getting friggin' _shot_ 
I also don't like the "police" dudes already. Their design is ridiculous and the word "sucka" makes me throw up in my mouth a little


----------



## CaptainCool (Sep 23, 2013)

This new page disappointed me. A new page with Styx and he isn't yelling and screaming but just mildly annoyed? So much wasted potential...


----------



## Ikrit (Sep 25, 2013)

i want to see styx and tenta kick some ass now


----------



## Heliophobic (Sep 25, 2013)

I have the strangest boner right now.


----------



## CaptainCool (Sep 26, 2013)

Tenta and Styx are supposed to be super protective. This is definitely gonna be really interesting for sure X3


----------



## Ikrit (Sep 26, 2013)

CaptainCool said:


> Tenta and Styx are supposed to be super protective. This is definitely gonna be really interesting for sure X3


I EXPECT NO LESS THEN A NINA STYLE RESCUE


----------



## CaptainCool (Sep 27, 2013)

Ikrit said:


> I EXPECT NO LESS THEN A NINA STYLE RESCUE



So I assume you are happy with todays page?^^


----------



## Ikrit (Sep 27, 2013)

CaptainCool said:


> So I assume you are happy with todays page?^^


very satisfied


----------



## CaptainCool (Sep 27, 2013)

Ikrit said:


> very satisfied



It's just so exciting that we finally have something going on again! XD


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Sep 27, 2013)

She's like a terminator with that sawblade


----------



## CaptainCool (Sep 27, 2013)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> She's like a terminator with that sawblade



I suppose she has some "extra features" because protecting Damian is her job.


----------



## Heliophobic (Sep 27, 2013)

CaptainCool said:


> It's just so exciting that we finally have something going on again! XD



It's going to cut to another scene right after this page. Calling it right now.


----------



## CaptainCool (Sep 27, 2013)

Saliva said:


> It's going to cut to another scene right after this page. Calling it right now.



Yeah, you are probably right.
But while the others are probably a little more boring right now I do like them as well, so it's all good X3


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Sep 28, 2013)

Another scene with Afkinz please.
Afkinz has been my steam avatard from the moment I read to the bit where he was.


----------



## CaptainCool (Sep 28, 2013)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> Another scene with Afkinz please.
> Afkinz has been my steam avatard from the moment I read to the bit where he was.



*swoons* Dat Afkinz :9


----------



## CaptainCool (Oct 1, 2013)

Saliva said:


> It's going to cut to another scene right after this page. Calling it right now.



Welp, looks like we were wrong! I wonder who is causing the rumblies....


----------



## Ikrit (Oct 1, 2013)

CaptainCool said:


> Welp, looks like we were wrong! I wonder who is causing the rumblies....



here comes daddy


----------



## CaptainCool (Oct 2, 2013)

Ikrit said:


> here comes daddy



Well it _sort of_ looks like it... Especially on the new page today. But since none of what's happening is really explained right now and with Bozzwick lurking around I don't think it's safe to assume anything right now X3
By the looks of it that's most likely daddy Satan though


----------



## Heliophobic (Oct 2, 2013)




----------



## Ikrit (Oct 2, 2013)

Saliva said:


>


saved


----------



## Death's_Companion (Oct 3, 2013)

i just read a few pages and its realy good. I'll read more after school


----------



## CaptainCool (Oct 4, 2013)

Yup, it was his dad alright! XD
This is not gonna end well for all three of them...


----------



## Ikrit (Oct 4, 2013)

I WAS RIGHT! YEAAAAA!!!!

also, Damian looks ADORABLE being carried by Tenta


----------



## CaptainCool (Oct 4, 2013)

Ikrit said:


> I WAS RIGHT! YEAAAAA!!!!
> 
> also, Damian looks ADORABLE being carried by Tenta



Damian is always adorable :3
And just look how miserable they are... They just _know_ that Satan is gonna drill them a new asshole.


----------



## Tailmon1 (Oct 4, 2013)

I like the comic. I did have a rather different idea of what it would be.
That changed at the exit from the airplane.


----------



## Heliophobic (Oct 4, 2013)

Tailmon1 said:


> I like the comic. I did have a rather different idea of what it would be.
> That changed at the exit from the airplane.



It's like Alice in Wonderland except Alice is replaced with a spineless, neurotic guidance counselor.


----------



## CaptainCool (Oct 4, 2013)

Saliva said:


> It's like Alice in Wonderland except Alice is replaced with a spineless, neurotic guidance counselor.



Pretty much. It's like a less chaotic version of Alice in Wonderland with characters that are actually lovable and not just insane assholes.


----------



## Ikrit (Oct 4, 2013)

i hope Satan is like the one in the "son of 666" video

would have mad respect for a caring father


----------



## Heliophobic (Oct 4, 2013)

CaptainCool said:


> Pretty much. It's like a less chaotic version of Alice in Wonderland with characters that are actually lovable and not just insane assholes.



Well, I wouldn't say none of them are insane assholes.

But even the insane assholes are lovable in a way.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Oct 4, 2013)

Saliva said:


> It's like Alice in Wonderland except Alice is replaced with a spineless, neurotic guidance counselor.


More or less. Not that it's a bad thing, I like focusing on the weird creatures more than the only human.


----------



## CaptainCool (Oct 4, 2013)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> More or less. Not that it's a bad thing, I like focusing on the weird creatures more than the only human.



Who said she's the only human?^^ For example, Afkinz is a massive weirdo but he _could_ be human. If I remember correctly it has also been stated that there definitely are other humans besides Cam in that world.
But I do like the focus on the weird critters as well.


----------



## Ikrit (Oct 4, 2013)

CaptainCool said:


> Who said she's the only human?^^ For example, Afkinz is a massive weirdo but he _could_ be human. If I remember correctly it has also been stated that there definitely are other humans besides Cam in that world.
> But I do like the focus on the weird critters as well.


i would personally like to see more humans for diversity sake

also, afkinz is clearly part cat


----------



## CaptainCool (Oct 4, 2013)

Ikrit said:


> i would personally like to see more humans for diversity sake
> 
> also, afkinz is clearly part cat



Same here! I would like to see the effect it would have on Cam if she got to interact with other humans in that world. Remember how shocked she was when she found out that Jackie and Alanzo are not human? :c
We can't have human guys though. I don't want them to ruin what we have going on with Fabian and Cam >:C


----------



## Heliophobic (Oct 4, 2013)

Sahara's human, if I remember correctly.


----------



## CaptainCool (Oct 5, 2013)

Saliva said:


> Sahara's human, if I remember correctly.



It seems so, yeah. She also seems to be a witch though which seems to freak Cam out quite a bit :T


----------



## Ikrit (Oct 7, 2013)

nuh Damian dont cry D:


----------



## CaptainCool (Oct 8, 2013)

Ikrit said:


> nuh Damian dont cry D:



And then Satan grounded him for 300 years and we and all of his friends are never gonna see him again :V (Can he even get that old? He is supposed to be 16 afterall...)

But yeah, tis a sad page :c


----------



## Ikrit (Oct 8, 2013)

CaptainCool said:


> And then Satan grounded him for 300 years and we and all of his friends are never gonna see him again :V (Can he even get that old? He is supposed to be 16 afterall...)
> 
> But yeah, tis a sad page :c


im pretty sure his father gave him immortality


----------



## CaptainCool (Oct 9, 2013)

Oh shiet, dad's pissed... I wonder how is mom is gonna react to all this. Ms. Satan has yet to make a proper appearance afterall^^


----------



## Ikrit (Oct 9, 2013)

CaptainCool said:


> Oh shiet, dad's pissed... I wonder how is mom is gonna react to all this. Ms. Satan has yet to make a proper appearance afterall^^


ya know, i never really liked Damian that much before this arc, i always looked at him as the "stereotypical ego bully who hangs at school because he got nothing better to do"

but this arc really brings out his true character, all he really wants is friends.


----------



## Tailmon1 (Oct 9, 2013)

i've found the story line rather intresting. Keep it up!


----------



## CaptainCool (Oct 10, 2013)

Ikrit said:


> ya know, i never really liked Damian that much before this arc, i always looked at him as the "stereotypical ego bully who hangs at school because he got nothing better to do"
> 
> but this arc really brings out his true character, all he really wants is friends.



As far as I know he is supposed to be a total mommy's boy who is afraid of everything and just acts like a tough guy^^
And since Viv admitted that he is her favorite character I suppose it makes sense that she made such a detailed arc to make sure that people know that.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Oct 10, 2013)

CaptainCool said:


> Who said she's the only human?^^ For example, Afkinz is a massive weirdo but he _could_ be human. If I remember correctly it has also been stated that there definitely are other humans besides Cam in that world.
> But I do like the focus on the weird critters as well.


There's a bunch of "Human?" on the character sheets. So far the only one we know to surely be a human, is Cam.
And poor Damian's going to have a serious talk with his old man


----------



## CaptainCool (Oct 10, 2013)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> There's a bunch of "Human?" on the character sheets. So far the only one we know to surely be a human, is Cam.
> And poor Damian's going to have a serious talk with his old man



Indeed.

And Damian's gonna be fine. We all got in trouble with our parents before and survived X3
As for Styx and Tenta... They may not be so lucky :T I don't think El Diablo is gonna let them go with just a slap on the wrist...


----------



## Heliophobic (Oct 10, 2013)

Oh man, I remember the very day she drew that throne room.


----------



## Heliophobic (Oct 11, 2013)

Is it just me or have updates grown increasingly slower?


----------



## CaptainCool (Oct 11, 2013)

Saliva said:


> Is it just me or have updates grown increasingly slower?



Yeah. I suppose it's because she is busy with schoolwork now.
Considering how much she has to do right now (schoolwork, writing her thesis, drawing the comic, getting it published) I think it's pretty impressive that she actually does manage to get three oupdates out every week^^ So I don't really mind if she is a day late or only releases two or even just one new page every now and then.


----------



## CaptainCool (Oct 11, 2013)

Ah there we go.
See, Satan is just trying to be a good dad. And he does have a point, Damian did get in quite a lot of trouble there.


----------



## Heliophobic (Oct 14, 2013)

I think Tenta's boobs are eating her.


----------



## CaptainCool (Oct 15, 2013)

Heliophobic said:


> I think Tenta's boobs are eating her.



I think it looks more like she is trying to hide behind her own boobs X3

But now the blame is on Tenta and Styx... I wonder what their punishment is gonna be and whether Damian is gonna have an effect on that or not.


----------



## CaptainCool (Oct 16, 2013)

Oh SNAP!  Looks like we just found out who the true ruler of hell is! XD
Haha, I knew I would love his wife.


----------



## Ikrit (Oct 16, 2013)

CaptainCool said:


> Oh SNAP!  Looks like we just found out who the true ruler of hell is! XD
> Haha, I knew I would love his wife.


his wife, in my personal opinion, has a much "chillier" look, in comparison to Satan and his "loud and hot" additude


----------



## CaptainCool (Oct 17, 2013)

Ikrit said:


> his wife, in my personal opinion, has a much "chillier" look, in comparison to Satan and his "loud and hot" additude



Yeah, I suppose that is exaxtly the role that Viv hasin mind for her.


----------



## Heliophobic (Oct 17, 2013)

Oh my. Marissa certainly looks more... interesting than her previous design.

*BUT WHERE ARE HER HANDS.*


----------



## CaptainCool (Oct 17, 2013)

Heliophobic said:


> *BUT WHERE ARE HER HANDS.*



You don't need hands to be hot :V


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Oct 18, 2013)

I like the design of her. Nice contrast of character to Satan.


----------



## CaptainCool (Oct 18, 2013)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> I like the design of her. Nice contrast of character to Satan.



Yeah, that's exactly why I like her as well!

As for the new page:
Aww jeez, look how nervous he is^^


----------



## CaptainCool (Oct 21, 2013)

Just look at Lucifer... He just _knows_ that he has nothing to say in that relationship! XD

Also, Damian is the biggest wimp ever. The transition from bully who locks up his cusin in a locker for a week to total mommy's boy is quite beautiful though X3


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Oct 21, 2013)

Satan's -.- face is priceless


----------



## CaptainCool (Oct 22, 2013)

Kitsune Cross said:


> Satan's -.- face is priceless



I know right?
"I AM THE LORD OF THE UNDERWORLD!!"
"That's nice, dear."


----------



## Ikrit (Oct 22, 2013)

CaptainCool said:


> Just look at Lucifer... He just _knows_ that he has nothing to say in that relationship! XD
> 
> Also, Damian is the biggest wimp ever. The transition from bully who locks up his cusin in a locker for a week to total mommy's boy is quite beautiful though X3




she is QUEEN OF THE UNDERWORLD.

if i was her son and had to explain to her why i was being bad, i'd be pissing myself too


----------



## CaptainCool (Oct 23, 2013)

Ikrit said:


> she is QUEEN OF THE UNDERWORLD.
> 
> if i was her son and had to explain to her why i was being bad, i'd be pissing myself too



So she is :3 And I would probably piss myself as well! It would just be hilarious if Jack could see him right now! He would laugh about him for all eternity! Literally, with being immortal and all that!
I also like Satan's "big red blob with a head" design :V

As for the new page, looks like mommy saved the day! XD


----------



## CaptainCool (Oct 25, 2013)

Damian is happy (a little too happy when I look at the first panel! O_O), Styx and Tenta are scarred shitless and Satan got to be a good dad. So everything is well I guess? :3
But yeah holy balls, Damian looks WEIRD when he is happy! XD


----------



## CaptainCool (Nov 4, 2013)

YES! GET HER FABIAN! INSIST HARDER! X3


----------



## Ikrit (Nov 4, 2013)

CaptainCool said:


> YES! GET HER FABIAN! INSIST HARDER! X3


what a pervert


----------



## CaptainCool (Nov 4, 2013)

Ikrit said:


> what a pervert



Well he _is_ a fox :V


----------



## Ikrit (Nov 4, 2013)

CaptainCool said:


> Well he _is_ a fox :V


i was referring to you :V


----------



## CaptainCool (Nov 4, 2013)

Ikrit said:


> i was referring to you :V



OH YEAH?! >:C Ok... Maybe.
But I'm really just curious what's gonna happen between them. Fabian obviously has a crush on Cameron. It's just fun to see them together and to see Fabian try so very hard to flirt with her.


----------



## Carnau (Nov 4, 2013)

Oh hey me and my sister has been following her work for years now. Good to see a good artist get better.


----------



## CaptainCool (Nov 5, 2013)

Carnau said:


> Oh hey me and my sister has been following her work for years now. Good to see a good artist get better.



When you compare the older pages to the new pages she really did improve quite a lot, everything looks a lot smoother now.

She also posted some random facts about certain characters on her blog.
Fact 5 about Zech is funny.
"5.) A number of ZPA staff members have a bit of a crush on him, but he is very oblivious to it, his mind almost always set on what he needs to do."
So Zech, what do you think about that?


----------



## CaptainCool (Nov 6, 2013)

OK VIV! YOU GOT ME! Can Fabian please go back to being a classy and suave SOB now? :c


----------



## Hewge (Nov 6, 2013)

Whoa! Incoming raep.

I sure hope it's just one of those "lulzgotyougood" moments, and he isn't some kind of crazy.


----------



## CaptainCool (Nov 6, 2013)

Hewge said:


> Whoa! Incoming raep.
> 
> I sure hope it's just one of those "lulzgotyougood" moments, and he isn't some kind of crazy.



I am pretty sure that is just how Cam sees him.
At least I really hope that is the case! XP


----------



## Ikrit (Nov 6, 2013)

CaptainCool said:


> I am pretty sure that is just how Cam sees him.
> At least I really hope that is the case! XP


she gotta stop popping them pills


----------



## CaptainCool (Nov 6, 2013)

Ikrit said:


> she gotta stop popping them pills



Or maybe she should take more of them :O
But I have to say, this page made me choke on my dinner XD The first panel is just really cute with just Fabe's ears in frame, the second is a pretty scene of where they are walking... And then you see the last one


----------



## CaptainCool (Nov 8, 2013)

That's better :c
I feel sorry for him though... According to Viv's character blog he is "suave and romantic when wants to be, sometimes insecure about how being an animal effects how people he is attracted to view him."
And he is trying SO HARD right now XD


----------



## CaptainCool (Nov 12, 2013)

OK, I think this is important enough for a tripple post  It's not like anyone is updating here anyway X3

First of all, the new page from yesterday:
Clever girl, Fabian! Cam likes those fish, that may just be your best chance! ;3

Secondly, Viv announced on her blog that this arc is almost over (which is probably rather obvious if you think about it) and that the comic will make a short hiatus in between this arc and the next. Which bums me out quite a bit... THIS ARC BETTER ENDS WITH A CUTE SCENE BETWEEN CAM AND FABIAN OR I'M GONNA BE PISSED >:C
:V

Also, she is gonna change the update schedule from three times a week to two times a week for at least one month so she can catch up with a few things. Considering how detailed the comic has become compared to earlier pages I am surprised that she managed to update three times a week to begin with O_O


----------



## Heliophobic (Nov 12, 2013)

Yeah honestly considering the effort she puts into this comic plus everything else going on with her right now I'd say twice a week sounds just fine, if not more than enough.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Nov 12, 2013)

Heliophobic said:


> Yeah honestly considering the effort she puts into this comic plus everything else going on with her right now I'd say twice a week sounds just fine, if not more than enough.


Agreed, it is a great webocimc and I'll gladly give time for it to remain great


----------



## CaptainCool (Nov 12, 2013)

Heliophobic said:


> Yeah honestly considering the effort she puts into this comic plus everything else going on with her right now I'd say twice a week sounds just fine, if not more than enough.



It's definitely gonna be better for her but it's gonna be a hard time for me ;__; I needz muh fuzz buckets. And also Cam.

Oh and speaking of story arcs, she also said that the entire first couple of books are gonna be exposition _only_. Any kind of actual storyline is supposed to come up much later.
That is one of those things I am not such a big fan of. The setting and cast may just be a little bit too complex. 
According to TV tropes she has already introduced over 50 characters. Is that too much? I guess that's debatable. So far all characters have been introduced rather well and I think the cast works well together.
And since the "story" only serves to introduce more and more characters right now I suppose that also explains why there hasn't really been much of a story so far.

What I fear though is that when the story finally does kick in the change may be a little too drastic. Something similar happened with Immelann's Concession afterall... It started out as a quirky collection of short stories about weird characters and then it got super serious all of a sudden and essentially collapsed under the weight of it's own convoluted plot... And Viv did say that there are gonna be a couple of deaths afterall.
But I think Viv can make it work^^ She already managed to make the huge cast of characters work and as far as I know she worked on the plot for a couple of years now so it should work out in the end.


----------



## CaptainCool (Nov 13, 2013)

Cam's all like 'Not sure if wants to eat me or just derpy suave fuzz bucket à² _à² '.

If he wants to get into her pants his approach does look pretty solid to me though! Be even cuter Fabian, you can do it! XD


----------



## CaptainCool (Nov 15, 2013)

Alright, end of the arc. Now begins the hiatus and the wait for the new arc. :T
Very cute ending though! I expected them to finally have some "tea" but you can't have everything.


----------



## Heliophobic (Nov 15, 2013)

D'aww what an awesome ending. : )


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Nov 15, 2013)

Bravo, claps and all that jazz.
Now to figure out how to quench by endless need for more ZP.


----------



## CaptainCool (Nov 15, 2013)

Heliophobic said:


> D'aww what an awesome ending. : )



I'm curious though... If Cam stops being scared of them all the time and maybe even ends up together with one of them, then what about the title of the comic? Is it gonna be changed to "Zoophilia"? XD

All jokes aside, it really is an awesome ending :3 It's just great to see Cam being happy! The scenery was great as well and we got more of the suave fuzz bucket so that makes me happy by default.
Now I'm curious what she is gonna show us in the next arc. If she wants to use the first books just for the exposition there has to be a LOT to show.



Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> Bravo, claps and all that jazz.
> Now to figure out how to quench by endless need for more ZP.



I try to do it by waiting for Poppy to update ;__;


----------



## Troj (Nov 15, 2013)

Why does Fabian snarl randomly? Is that explained anywhere?


----------



## CaptainCool (Nov 15, 2013)

Troj said:


> Why does Fabian snarl randomly? Is that explained anywhere?



You mean like on this page? That's supposed to show how Cameron sees him. He doesn't really randomly turn into a wild rape beast  Viv actually said on her blog that she sees pretty much all animals like that.


----------



## Troj (Nov 15, 2013)

OHHHH. I missed that. Thanks.


----------



## CaptainCool (Nov 15, 2013)

Troj said:


> OHHHH. I missed that. Thanks.



It really got me by surprise as well... Seeing one of your favorite characters going from suave to beast mode without warning is kind of startling, isn't it? XD
I figured that it really was just how Cam sees him and the page that followed made that pretty clear but still... That was not a nice thing to do, Viv! :c
Seeing him with an expression that pretty much said "I'm so gonna get laid tonight!" on the next page while Cam was freaking out next to him was pretty amusing though.


----------



## Musuyajin (Nov 15, 2013)

It's kind of cool; thanks for sharing.


----------



## Ikrit (Nov 20, 2013)

i thought you said she was going on hiatus after the end.. IT'S STILL UPDATING


----------



## CaptainCool (Nov 21, 2013)

Yeah, it is. But looks like she is just posting cute little filler images that show Cam getting more comfortable instead of actual comic pages, which is bloody _awesome_ X3


----------



## CaptainCool (Nov 22, 2013)

She said on her blog that new updates are gonna be posted on Mondays and Fridays from now on.
She said that she has 7 new pages done right now but if she were to update three times a week it would only last her up to December 4th and then things would only go on at a snail's pace.

Very understandable considering how much she has to do right now.


----------



## pixelfetish8 (Nov 24, 2013)

Those sharp eyes...


----------



## Ikrit (Nov 24, 2013)

awwwwhhh :3

she getting all adjusted and stuffs :3


----------



## CaptainCool (Nov 24, 2013)

Ikrit said:


> awwwwhhh :3
> 
> she getting all adjusted and stuffs :3



Yeah^^ Viv said on her blog that Cam likes fish, I didn't expect a derpy poster like that though XD

Also, it is so weird to see Cam happy! We have only seen here either scared or annoyed so far.


----------



## Ikrit (Nov 25, 2013)

JACK!!!!!

*SQUEALS*


----------



## Heliophobic (Nov 25, 2013)

If I could d'awww any harder I'd probably have a stroke.


----------



## CaptainCool (Nov 25, 2013)

Yup, very happy about what's happening right now :3


----------



## Ikrit (Nov 25, 2013)

i want jack to have his own little romance arc (preferably with a guy, but a girl is fine too)


----------



## Heliophobic (Nov 25, 2013)

Ikrit said:


> i want jack to have his own little romance arc *(preferably with a guy, but a girl is fine too)*



Oh shit. I didn't even know Jack was bi until I read his info on the ZP blog. I could have sworn I read somewhere that he was one of the few characters that were actually straight.


----------



## CaptainCool (Nov 25, 2013)

Ikrit said:


> i want jack to have his own little romance arc (preferably with a guy, but a girl is fine too)



That would be neat^^ He is one of those characters who you just want to see happy. I am really curious what's gonna happen to him!
He also seems to be one of the characters that have been changed the most. On the ref sheet in Viv's DA account it says that he is straight and doesn't crush easily. But on her character blog, that has much more recent ref sheets, it says that he is bisexual and "crushes easily".
I'm also curious what's gonna happen between him and his childhood friend Jillian.



Heliophobic said:


> Oh shit. I didn't even know Jack was bi until I read his info on the ZP blog. I could have sworn I read somewhere that he was one of the few characters that were actually straight.



It says that he is straight on his old ref sheet in Viv's DA gallery. Apparently quite a few characters were changed over time.

Edit: But I definitely think that Jack is the best character for Cam to interact with right now :3 He is so cute and lovable and you just have to sympathize with him because he is always so friendly but bad things keep happening to him ;__; Not even Cam can be scared of a puppy that always gets beaten up... Even if the puppy happens to be able to talk or walk on two legs


----------



## Heliophobic (Nov 26, 2013)

Jesus, I still can't get over how drastically Viv's art has changed for the better. Remember when it was just another Jhonen Vasquez knockoff?

As a side note, I find it funny how I remember actually seeing her art back in 2008. I didn't even realize this until I checked out her old stuff on DA.


----------



## CaptainCool (Nov 26, 2013)

Heliophobic said:


> Jesus, I still can't get over how drastically Viv's art has changed for the better. Remember when it was just another Jhonen Vasquez knockoff?
> 
> As a side note, I find it funny how I remember actually seeing her art back in 2008. I didn't even realize this until I checked out her old stuff on DA.



I actually don't remember that  This comic is the first time I have seen her work.
But that is quite a difference indeed^^ That was 6 and a half years ago. She was 14 when she uploaded that picture! X3 So it's no surprise that that her art changed so much :3


----------



## Heliophobic (Dec 1, 2013)

So, uh...

There's this guy that's been taking Viv's characters, recoloring them, and then claiming them as his own.







And honestly I'm not even mad. This shit is absolutely hilarious. You come across something this perfectly awful once in a blue moon.

This sounds like it would be a perfect publicity stunt, but Viv doesn't strike me as the type of person that would do something like that.


----------



## CaptainCool (Dec 1, 2013)

Haha, oh boy...
Apparently that isn't the only one copying her stuff either. On her blog she linked to someone else who got a little too much inspiration from her comic 

Also, no update this weekend because when she went to her family over the holidays she forgot her thumbdrive at her dorm. Derp X3


----------



## Hukley (Dec 2, 2013)

Hey, this is a very cool webcomic! 
One more on my list :-D


----------



## CaptainCool (Dec 2, 2013)

Aww, well look who is having a relaxed chat with Jack :3


----------



## Ikrit (Dec 2, 2013)

squee~<3 :3


----------



## SierraCanine (Dec 3, 2013)

Can't wait for more.... I LOVE THIS COMIC! ^~^


----------



## CaptainCool (Dec 3, 2013)

Ikrit said:


> squee~<3 :3



I know right?  I just love this little chit chat they are having right now before things get serious between them in the session.

Viv also said that she wants to be more active on FA now! She uploaded a bunch of stuff to her gallery, the link to her page is in the OP :3

But she also announced on her blog that she won't upload any personal or plot related art anymore :c People have been taking her designs and ideas, the guy Helio linked to above is a good example...
Usually I think that people shouldn't care about this too much because that's how the internet works. People take character designs of other artists all the time and "imitation is the biggest form of flattery". But apparently there are _lots_ of people who don't just copy the basic character designs but also entire plot elements for their own stories. And I agree with Viv there, _that_ goes too far.


----------



## Heliophobic (Dec 3, 2013)

It sucks that a couple of assholes have to ruin something nice for everybody. It really does.


----------



## CaptainCool (Dec 3, 2013)

Heliophobic said:


> It sucks that a couple of assholes have to ruin something nice for everybody. It really does.



I wouldn't say they ruined it. Viv is pissed off about it, and rightfully so, but she is still gonna update the comic and she is still gonna post original art. We are just gonna see less conceptual ZP art.
While that is a bummer I still like Viv as an artist in general so I'm looking forward to see a bigger variety of art from her :3


----------



## CaptainCool (Dec 9, 2013)

Oh hey look! It's babby Jack! :3
That's quite a sad backstory for him... But I also wonder how well Cam is gonna take that her first client wasn't just cursed by the devil but is also related to him


----------



## Ikrit (Dec 9, 2013)

parents snuggling :3

babby jack :3 :3 :3 :3

story ;^;


----------



## CaptainCool (Dec 9, 2013)

Ikrit said:


> parents snuggling :3
> 
> babby jack :3 :3 :3 :3
> 
> story ;^;



Yeah, Viv seems to know really well how to make really cute stuff but also how to make really sad stories :c
But it's quite ironic, instead of having to worry about her kid dying she got to see Jack get crushed on a regular basis... I'm pretty sure most people would go insane if this happened to their son every damn day


----------



## CaptainCool (Dec 13, 2013)

"Not *being able* to die"? Holy shit Jack, it almost sounds like you _want_ to die O_O

Other than that it's funny to see how hard Cam is trying to pull herself together!


----------



## Ikrit (Dec 13, 2013)

CaptainCool said:


> "Not *being able* to die"? Holy shit Jack, it almost sounds like you _want_ to die O_O
> 
> Other than that it's funny to see how hard Cam is trying to pull herself together!



when your forever cursed to endure suffering for enternity, it wouldn't surprise me if you become suicidal...  witch would be pretty hard to do when you are immortal


----------



## CaptainCool (Dec 13, 2013)

Ikrit said:


> when your forever cursed to endure suffering for enternity, it wouldn't surprise me if you become suicidal...  witch would be pretty hard to do when you are immortal



Of course. I'm pretty sure we all would go crazy in a situation like this. Eternal suffering? It's like he is in hell already...
When you think about it, most of the characters are a pretty messed up in their own way


----------



## CaptainCool (Dec 16, 2013)

May as well use this accidental post for the update...

JAAACK ;__; That poor bastard... It's killing me to see what a miserable mess he really is :c


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Dec 16, 2013)

Daaamn shit got really dark and crazy, poor jack, maybe the devil can remove the curse if he ask for it? It is his aunt's husband after all


----------



## CaptainCool (Dec 17, 2013)

Kitsune Cross said:


> Daaamn shit got really dark and crazy, poor jack, maybe the devil can remove the curse if he ask for it? It is his aunt's husband after all



I suppose that would work, or he could ask Damian to persuade his dad to do it. But here is the thing, if the curse were to be removed from him you couldn't really do much with him anymore in terms of story developement. The curse is his "thing", you know what I mean?


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Dec 17, 2013)

CaptainCool said:


> I suppose that would work, or he could ask Damian to persuade his dad to do it. But here is the thing, if the curse were to be removed from him you couldn't really do much with him anymore in terms of story developement. The curse is his "thing", you know what I mean?



I'm aware of that, also it's possible that the devil can make him mortal but the bad luck may stay so he'll probably end up dying


----------



## Blissful.Oblivion (Dec 18, 2013)

Okay, when I first saw the art style, I expected something cute and nice and funny and... pg??
_Damn_, was I wrong. It's great though! c:

Maaaaan, this is one of those comics that I absolutely love but... it's so dark! :c The other one is A Softer World, and I can't even read it because it makes me want to cry into a pint of ice cream for hours on end... LOL But this is really great C:

I want to adopt Jack as my baby and hold him and pet him and tell him everything is going to be okay... ; ____ ;


----------



## Ikrit (Dec 19, 2013)

Blissful.Oblivion said:


> I want to adopt Jack as my baby and hold him and pet him and tell him everything is going to be okay... ; ____ ;



he's mine >:C


----------



## CaptainCool (Dec 19, 2013)

Ikrit said:


> he's mine >:C



Hang on, he is immortal, right? What would happen if we just cut him in half? Apparently he can heal quickly as well (at least that's what I gather from this page: http://www.zoophobiacomic.com/Zoophobia/?p=223) so if we cut him in half, maybe we would get two Jacks...? X3


----------



## Blissful.Oblivion (Dec 19, 2013)

CaptainCool said:


> Hang on, he is immortal, right? What would happen if we just cut him in half? Apparently he can heal quickly as well (at least that's what I gather from this page: http://www.zoophobiacomic.com/Zoophobia/?p=223) so if we cut him in half, maybe we would get two Jacks...? X3


_
why would you cut my babby in half
how dare you even think to suggest such a thing_


----------



## CaptainCool (Dec 23, 2013)

Looks like Viv is kind of forced to take a hiatus because she forgot the cables of her tablet when she went home over the holidays.
You know... I am fine with the comic taking a hiatus. I just don't know how much longer I can take seeing Jack being miserable every time I check for an update ;__;


----------



## Fawna (Dec 23, 2013)

I just sat and read everything that has been published so far and I'm really enjoying it... bookmarked, can't wait for an update.  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Ikrit (Dec 23, 2013)

CaptainCool said:


> Looks like Viv is kind of forced to take a hiatus because she forgot the cables of her tablet when she went home over the holidays.
> You know... I am fine with the comic taking a hiatus. I just don't know how much longer I can take seeing Jack being miserable every time I check for an update ;__;



i feel your pain ;^;


----------



## CaptainCool (Dec 23, 2013)

Ikrit said:


> i feel your pain ;^;



At least he always has his happy place. And his pillow fort. (Q_Q)
Oh and according to one of the questions she answered on her blog he is also part native american... Yeah, ok, whatever dawg! That strikes me as one of her weirder design choices XD


----------



## CaptainCool (Jan 3, 2014)

Aw man, finally that depressing page is gone^^
With all those lucky charms I can see why people think he is a weirdo


----------



## Blissful.Oblivion (Jan 3, 2014)

CaptainCool said:


> Aw man, finally that depressing page is gone^^
> With all those lucky charms I can see why people think he is a weirdo



But he's such a cutie! How could anyone dislike him??? :C


----------



## CaptainCool (Jan 3, 2014)

Blissful.Oblivion said:


> But he's such a cutie! How could anyone dislike him??? :C



I suppose being a derpy and beat up puppy looks a lot less cute in his world than it does in ours X3


----------



## Blissful.Oblivion (Jan 3, 2014)

CaptainCool said:


> I suppose being a derpy and beat up puppy looks a lot less cute in his world than it does in ours X3



I suppose... :C


----------



## Ikrit (Jan 3, 2014)

inb4 jack and zil fanfics


----------



## CaptainCool (Jan 3, 2014)

Ikrit said:


> inb4 jack and zil fanfics



I am actually very surprised that I haven't seen any rule 34 stuff of any of the characters yet. XD


----------



## funky3000 (Jan 5, 2014)

Ooh, very nice! Some of the parts I felt we're dragged on a little too long, but overall very nice with a touch of humor and a splash of calm scenes.

Bookmarked on my iPad, will transfer to my desktop when I'm no longer grounded.


----------



## CaptainCool (Jan 6, 2014)

Interesting, so Jack _found_ Zill? I like where this arc is going right now. As I said before, I was concerned about the rather extreme amount of exposition but things seem to be working well so far. It doesn't feel boring even though there isn't really anything happening at the moment.


----------



## funky3000 (Jan 6, 2014)

CaptainCool said:


> It doesn't feel boring even though there isn't really anything happening at the moment.


Agreed, I'm really liking this whole finding out about the characters in a calm storytelling way. A nice break from drama without filling in all the gaps with humor.


----------



## CaptainCool (Jan 6, 2014)

funky3000 said:


> Agreed, I'm really liking this whole finding out about the characters in a calm storytelling way. A nice break from drama without filling in all the gaps with humor.



Viv, the author, already said that the whole exposition phase will last throughout the first two books. We are not even through book 1 yet. After that the actual plot is supposed to start.
So, it is very possible that the exposition could start to get boring. It is also very possible that the plot could kick in too abruptly or that the whole thing gets too serious. Because there are gonna be deaths, Viv already confirmed that.
My biggest fear is that it turns into another Concession... That it starts as a funny and lighthearted comic that slowly turns into a weird mess with a convoluted plot that makes no sense at all and that takes itself way too seriously.


----------



## CaptainCool (Jan 11, 2014)

YES MORE BABBY JACK!

So he grew up as a wild savage in the woods with his mum which is considered to be more "traditional"? Ok... Sure, why not. I just don't get why someone would want to raise their kid in a freaking forest and not here instead


----------



## funky3000 (Jan 11, 2014)

Maybe back then Safe Haven wasn't as safe as it is now?

Anyways is it wrong if I feel attracted to Damian's mom?


----------



## Ikrit (Jan 11, 2014)

sad babby jack :c


----------



## CaptainCool (Jan 11, 2014)

funky3000 said:


> Maybe back then Safe Haven wasn't as safe as it is now?
> 
> Anyways is it wrong if I feel attracted to Damian's mom?



As far as I got it there is a place within Safe Haven where animals can just be animals if they so choose.

Yes. Dude, she is married! Lucifer is gonna fry you! XD



Ikrit said:


> sad babby jack :c



Yeah :c But we are gonna see the origins of his and Zill's bromance soon :3


----------



## funky3000 (Jan 11, 2014)

He can't fry me if I get away. >


----------



## 8Bit (Jan 12, 2014)

Wow, I'm really digging this webcomic, and I really like the artist's style, too.


----------



## CaptainCool (Jan 13, 2014)

Babby Jack _and_ Zill on one page may be too cute for me too handle...!


----------



## 8Bit (Jan 14, 2014)

My most favorite page, so far.


----------



## Furry Anarchy (Jan 15, 2014)

Just finished reading it and its actually really good i cant wait for more


----------



## Ikrit (Jan 15, 2014)

awwwwwww

zill is all crouched down like a widdle predator :3

dont eat jack D:


----------



## funky3000 (Jan 15, 2014)

For Jack, family reunions must be soo awkward. XD

Since his aunt and uncle are the hell rulers, and his cousin is the antichrist.

I wouldn't mind hanging around in hell though. Do some gaming with Damian and take Narissa home when Lucifer has his back turned. I regret nothing. :3


----------



## CaptainCool (Jan 18, 2014)

Holy crap this is the cutest page yet! X3 Zill's expressions in the last 4 panels are just awesome :3

Oh and look at that! So Jack can actually pop limbs off and back on again? I'm sure that makes for some great party tricks! XD


----------



## funky3000 (Jan 18, 2014)

Oh shit too much cute! X3

Just wait he's gonna make it cuter on purpose to make our hearts melt... But literally this time.


----------



## CaptainCool (Jan 18, 2014)

funky3000 said:


> Oh shit too much cute! X3
> 
> Just wait he's gonna make it cuter on purpose to make our hearts melt... But literally this time.



*She. The author, Viv, is female


----------



## funky3000 (Jan 18, 2014)

CaptainCool said:


> *She. The author, Viv, is female


Damn, I even looked at her DA page a couple days ago, which says she is female.

I'm horrible lol.


----------



## CaptainCool (Jan 20, 2014)

Yay more bromance! They are so damn cute together...

Oh also, Viv just announced that from now on the comic will be updated on Fridays only :c That's understandable though, her thesis is much more important than our entertainment.


----------



## Ikrit (Jan 20, 2014)

CaptainCool said:


> Yay more bromance! They are so damn cute together...



NOW KISS >:C


----------



## CaptainCool (Jan 20, 2014)

Ikrit said:


> NOW KISS >:C



That's what I thought when I saw panel 6 X3


----------



## Jashwa (Jan 20, 2014)

Shame she's going to be so busy now. Seems like I'll be reading this for years to come, now.


----------



## CaptainCool (Jan 20, 2014)

Jashwa said:


> Shame she's going to be so busy now. Seems like I'll be reading this for years to come, now.



Well, there is always Poppy for your Monday comic fix :3
But still, you are right. Given that there is "a lot to tell" according to her and that we aren't even through book one yet this might take a while.


----------



## funky3000 (Jan 20, 2014)

Cannot handle the squee X3


----------



## CaptainCool (Jan 25, 2014)

Awwww, looks like Jack's mom didn't like his "boyfriend" X3 But Zill is really cute, especially in panel 4 and 5 

Also, that was kind of rude, Cam! Jack lived in the forest as well and he wasn't exactly primitive as well! XD

But now begins the long wait for the next update... One week, how am I supposed to survive that? ;_;


----------



## funky3000 (Jan 26, 2014)

I guess the characters tab updated too. Split between ZPA with the previously existing ones, and Hell with Hilda, Styx, and Tentadora. Unless I'm just slow, lol.

Pfft I love the animated image for Styx, he looks so pissed. XD


----------



## CaptainCool (Jan 26, 2014)

funky3000 said:


> I guess the characters tab updated too. Split between ZPA with the previously existing ones, and Hell with Hilda, Styx, and Tentadora. Unless I'm just slow, lol.
> 
> Pfft I love the animated image for Styx, he looks so pissed. XD



That's his thing, he is always pissed XD And derpy.


----------



## funky3000 (Jan 26, 2014)

CaptainCool said:


> That's his thing, he is always pissed XD And derpy.


 I love how he blinks too. Demonic yet really fuckin hilarious.


----------



## Falafox (Feb 4, 2014)

Welp, I just read all that in an hour in a half,and good god, that was amazing! I loved every single page! The characters, the art style, the freaking eyes! Any of the characters seems bland, most of them likeable, this is one of my favorites web comics ever.. The art style is one of the best things I have ever seen. And the eyes gives so much life to the story.


----------



## Amalgam (Feb 10, 2014)

I read through it myself a couple weeks ago, and I have to agree with Falafox's assessment up there.  Vivienne's art is highly expressive and probably the greatest strength of the comic--not that the rest is lacking.  None of the characters ever seem wooden, even when they're just standing around, and you're never much in doubt about exactly what they're feeling.  The exaggerated style also matches up perfectly with the zany, off the wall tone.  This instantly became my favorite webcomic... just in time for the updates to come to a screeching halt, of course.

Speaking of which, sad news: in a livestream this weekend, Viv noted that her thesis animation is taking up basically all her time right now, and she's out of Zoophobia pages with no time to work on more.  So it might be a while before we see any more of Safe Haven and its colorful menagerie.  I feel for her, though.  It really sucks to have projects like that devour your life.


----------



## CaptainCool (Feb 10, 2014)

Amalgam said:


> of which, sad news: in a livestream this weekend, Viv noted that her thesis animation is taking up basically all her time right now, and she's out of Zoophobia pages with no time to work on more.  So it might be a while before we see any more of Safe Haven and its colorful menagerie.  I feel for her, though.  It really sucks to have projects like that devour your life.



If there is one thing you could criticize her for when it comes to her webcomic it's that she is not very good at properly informing her fans about things like this. Having to learn this from someone who happened to have watched the stream is not a good way of informing your fans that updates are essentially gonna stop now X3
Also, she has a comic Tumblr page but she never uses that to inform us about things like this. She always posts it to her personal blog which she does not link to from the main site.
So right now people just know that there are gonna be delays, not that updates are gonna stop for now. That is not good


----------



## Jashwa (Feb 10, 2014)

I knew about it before that from the homepage of the website: http://www.zoophobiacomic.com/Zoophobia/


----------



## CaptainCool (Feb 10, 2014)

Jashwa said:


> I knew about it before that from the homepage of the website: http://www.zoophobiacomic.com/Zoophobia/



Her update there just says that updates happen of Friday only and that she might miss an update because of her thesis. Not that updates are completely gonna stop for now because she ran out of pages to post


----------



## CaptainCool (Mar 27, 2014)

It looks like we are gonna see some changes to character designs once she starts updating again:












Looks like Cam just went full ginger on us! :V

And while I like Zechs new markings I do prefer his old face. It looked more bold and fit his character really well.
Oh well. I just hope she doesn't change Fab because he is freaking perfect :c


----------



## Gryphoneer (Mar 27, 2014)

CaptainCool said:


> And while I like Zechs new markings I do prefer his old face.


Yeah, his new face rubs me the wrong way, specially the nose/muzzle region.

CHANGE SCARES ME


----------



## CaptainCool (Mar 27, 2014)

Gryphoneer said:


> Yeah, his new face rubs me the wrong way, specially the nose/muzzle region.
> 
> CHANGE SCARES ME



Yeah that's what I mean, it just looks too round overall.
I am ok with changes and with her art improving it's great to see more detailed characters. But this change may be a little too drastic. At least for my taste.


----------



## CaptainCool (Apr 7, 2014)

Looks like she is done with her thesis shortfilm project. I hope that means we'll see updates again soon ;__;


----------



## Fiab (Apr 7, 2014)

That would be if the site would come back up :c


----------



## CaptainCool (Apr 7, 2014)

Fiab said:


> That would be if the site would come back up :c



It looks like her grandpa manages the whole domain thing for her and according to her blog he forgot to renew the domain name  Now she has to pay to get it back.
Also, apparently the site started to generate more and more traffic so that has to be paid for as well. That she recently switched to a new ad provider that pays less than her previous one doesn't really help.
But she has time now that her thesis is done, I'm sure those issues will be fixed soon.


----------



## Fiab (Apr 7, 2014)

Oh that's good to hear, also it's great she's getting more traffic going her way. Really is a good webcomic (Mind you I've only seen a few though).


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jun 15, 2014)

CaptainCool said:


> Yeah, on there she is just sharing a bunch of regular ZP related stuff but nothing "in-depth" about the characters. Like she posted the animated icons of all the characters there:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I saw him for the first time on a button someone was wearing at a furbowl Saturday. 
"Who's that handsome devil?"
Love at first sight <3


----------



## CaptainCool (Jun 16, 2014)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> I saw him for the first time on a button someone was wearing at a furbowl Saturday.
> "Who's that handsome devil?"
> Love at first sight <3



She is making slight changes to some of the character designs right now. I hope she doesn't change Fabian, he is freaking perfect ;__;
But he really is awesome^^ I love that suave mofo, the way he was checking out Cam at the beginning of the comic was just great XD


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jun 16, 2014)

CaptainCool said:


> She is making slight changes to some of the character designs right now. I hope she doesn't change Fabian, he is freaking perfect ;__;
> But he really is awesome^^ I love that suave mofo, the way he was checking out Cam at the beginning of the comic was just great XD


It's like making porn of him would just spoil the magic....unless someone is as good as the original artist at capturing Fabian's vulpine charm.


----------



## CaptainCool (Jul 12, 2014)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> It's like making porn of him would just spoil the magic....unless someone is as good as the original artist at capturing Fabian's vulpine charm.



I just finally want to see him and Cam "have tea together" :c You know, like Mario gets "cake" for saving Peach!


----------



## Ikrit (Jul 13, 2014)

CaptainCool said:


> I just finally want to see him and Cam "have tea together" :c You know, like Mario gets "cake" for saving Peach!



everytime someone bumps this thread i look at the site to see if there was an update

disapoint


----------



## Amalgam (Aug 3, 2014)

Well.  I thought people here who don't follow her rabidly might appreciate a status update since it's been _foreeeever_ since we've seen a new page.  Viv had a livestream this weekend that turned into more of a massive Q&A session, and one of the tidbits that came out of it was that she's planning on resuming Zoophobia in October.

So there's that to look forward to, even if it's still a while off.


----------



## CaptainCool (Aug 3, 2014)

Yeah, she recently also said on her blog that she wants to start making new pages after this summer.


----------



## WolfNightV4X1 (Aug 3, 2014)

I saw an animation she did of 'like we're gonna die young', and I looked into the artist and found she did the zoophobia we comic and I remembered seeing that name here so I read part of it and its realm good I like it

The hiatus...which I'm assuming there is from reading this, works in my favor so I can catch up at a slow pace


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Aug 5, 2014)

Amalgam said:


> Well.  I thought people here who don't follow her rabidly might appreciate a status update since it's been _foreeeever_ since we've seen a new page.  Viv had a livestream this weekend that turned into more of a massive Q&A session, and one of the tidbits that came out of it was that she's planning on resuming Zoophobia in October.
> 
> So there's that to look forward to, even if it's still a while off.


Oh goodie! You must be watching her on DA, no?


----------



## CaptainCool (Aug 6, 2014)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> Oh goodie! You must be watching her on DA, no?



I look at her Tumblr blog every now and then, she usually announces everything there as well.
The issue that I have with her blog though is that she always announces stuff for the comic on her _personal_ blog, not on the blog for the comic itself.


----------



## CaptainCool (Aug 17, 2014)

Viv launched her Patreon. Want to get ref sheets for the characters? That'll be 50 bucks a month, please! :V

I understand why she made this particular tier so expensive, what with all those poeple kinda stealing her characters, but I really hoped that particular tier would be cheaper ^^;


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Aug 18, 2014)

Viv's a cutie pie 
But I still shouldn't spend that kind of money on her. If we were dating, it'd be different.


----------



## CaptainCool (Sep 2, 2014)

Viv said today that she started to work on new pages :3


----------



## Hewge (Sep 2, 2014)

REJOICE


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Sep 3, 2014)

CaptainCool said:


> Viv said today that she started to work on new pages :3


More foxbutt


----------



## CaptainCool (Sep 3, 2014)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> More foxbutt



I damn well hope so! It's been too long... We need more fox hitting on hyooman gurl :c


----------



## CaptainCool (Sep 5, 2014)

It's baaaaaack! :'D
Regular updates on Fridays for now. I'm so happy ;__;


----------



## Ikrit (Sep 5, 2014)

MOAR JACK


----------



## CaptainCool (Sep 5, 2014)

Ikrit said:


> MOAR JACK



Indeed :3 Now if we could just get moar of a certain fox who likes to stare at tits...


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Sep 5, 2014)

CaptainCool said:


> Indeed :3 Now if we could just get moar of a certain fox who likes to stare at tits...


I'd love an origin story for Fabian. He was such a little slutfox in his youth <3


----------



## CaptainCool (Sep 6, 2014)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> I'd love an origin story for Fabian. He was such a little slutfox in his youth <3



He sure was!
Since we are getting an origin story for Jack and JillZill right now I'm pretty sure we are gonna get backstories for Fabian and the others as well. 
Vivv did say that book one and two are going to be exposition only afterall.


----------



## Gryphoneer (Sep 6, 2014)

Um, where's new content? The site seems to be fubared atm.


----------



## funky3000 (Sep 6, 2014)

Dayum the site went kablooey!


----------



## CaptainCool (Sep 6, 2014)

Viv said the site didn't work well for some time now, so my guess is it either stopped working because of increased trafic because of the update or she is switching hosts.


----------



## Gryphoneer (Sep 6, 2014)

Nooooooo

I need my Zoophobia and I need it nao ;_;


----------



## CaptainCool (Sep 6, 2014)

Gryphoneer said:


> Nooooooo
> 
> I need my Zoophobia and I need it nao ;_;



Aww man, and it's SUCH a cool new page! I really don't want to make you jealous but you are really missing out dude! 

:V


----------



## Ikrit (Sep 6, 2014)

Gryphoneer said:


> Nooooooo
> 
> I need my Zoophobia and I need it nao ;_;


yea, your missing the kindergarten version of jack and zill


----------



## RedLeFrench (Sep 7, 2014)

So much hype here for something I did not know of. 
Guess I'll have to check it out today.
Edit : ooooor when it's out of maintenance. Woops.


----------



## CaptainCool (Sep 10, 2014)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> Another scene with Afkinz please.
> Afkinz has been my steam avatard from the moment I read to the bit where he was.



So Viv just said in her blog that Afkinz is a girl. Did not expect that ^^


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Sep 14, 2014)

What the fuck IS Afkinz? Do I want to know?


----------



## funky3000 (Sep 14, 2014)

A human.


----------



## CaptainCool (Sep 14, 2014)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> What the fuck IS Afkinz? Do I want to know?



Apparently her mom is a cat. A GIANT, super fluffy cat O_O


----------



## xAngelStormx (Sep 16, 2014)

I read this comic a while ago, but it wasn't finished... I cannot ever get back into something that I haven't read in 2 years Tá´¥T It was decent too D:


----------



## Hewge (Sep 16, 2014)

CaptainCool said:


> Apparently her mom is a cat. A GIANT, super fluffy cat O_O



One might call her a crazy cat lady - _HA HA HA_


----------



## Harbinger (Oct 14, 2014)

I still havent read much into the comic, but anyone see the artists animations?
They are pretty awesome, just snagged myself a slot for a kameo in her next big one


----------



## WolfNightV4X1 (Oct 14, 2014)

Harbinger said:


> I still havent read much into the comic, but anyone see the artists animations?
> They are pretty awesome, just snagged myself a slot for a kameo in her next big one



Wow! Was it expensive? Her animations are a pretty big deal I would think that would be quite a bit, even for a cameo.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Oct 14, 2014)

Harbinger said:


> I still havent read much into the comic, but anyone see the artists animations?
> They are pretty awesome, just snagged myself a slot for a kameo in her next big one


 Where was she offering those?


----------



## Harbinger (Oct 15, 2014)

Well they started at 30 bucks for the first few then 50 bucks when the original slots were taken, but that was only 30 quid over here so not too bad, its in like a big panning shot and everyone whose in it gets copy of the whole image, saw it on her tumblr.


----------



## CaptainCool (Oct 15, 2014)

You are now part of the ZP canon. You get to bone Fabian, that is so unfair... .__.


----------



## Harbinger (Oct 15, 2014)

I dont even know what a Fabian is...
Whats a Zoophobia even...


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Oct 15, 2014)

Harbinger said:


> I dont even know what a Fabian is...


 It's got prick ears, a VERY long bushy tail, a handsome pointed face, luxurious soft pelt, sweet, velvety voice....
And it's into humans like furfags are into foxes


----------



## CaptainCool (Oct 18, 2014)

Harbinger said:


> I dont even know what a Fabian is...
> Whats a Zoophobia even...



It's a... Bisexual fox dude in his 40s who ogles everything that moves and who used to be a hippie in his youth who then boned literally everything X3
Also holy shit FAF is back.


----------



## funky3000 (Oct 18, 2014)

Fabian is the reverse furfag


----------



## Harbinger (Oct 18, 2014)

And there i was hoping for Jiji D:


----------



## funky3000 (Oct 18, 2014)

Harbinger said:


> And there i was hoping for Jiji D:


Narissa makes up for it.

She's hot.

Very hot.


----------



## CaptainCool (Oct 18, 2014)

funky3000 said:


> Narissa makes up for it.
> 
> She's hot.
> 
> Very hot.



Touching the devil's wife would also be suicide. Like, eternal suicide.


----------



## funky3000 (Oct 18, 2014)

CaptainCool said:


> Touching the devil's wife would also be suicide. Like, eternal suicide.



Look at this face

<--

Tell me how many fucks I give :3


----------



## CaptainCool (Oct 18, 2014)

I dunno, maybe like... 3? 5 tops.


----------



## funky3000 (Oct 18, 2014)

0 about punishment and âˆž for Narissa.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Oct 19, 2014)

I know that Viv already posted a video of voices she thought appropriate to her characters , but I was thinking about it today and thought I'd have some fun of my own. Just a few voices that seem to work to me. Anthony Daniels [Fabian], James Earl Jones [Satan], Rowan Atkinson [Styx], Tate Donovan [Jack], Carolyn Lawrence [Carrie], Richard Simmons [Alanzo], George Takei [Zechariah], Steve Zahn [Leo/Vince], Jack Black [Damian], Jon St. John [Simon], Ben Stein [Mailman Guy]
I'm looking too deeply into this.


----------



## Amalgam (Oct 29, 2014)

So I hear you guys like Fabian.

If you do, you might also like an upcoming animation project she's planning.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Oct 29, 2014)

Amalgam said:


> So I hear you guys like Fabian.
> 
> If you do, you might also like an upcoming animation project she's planning.


I'm finding myself tempted to join that shitsack of a site just so I can follow Viv >.>
I've been wondering if she's okay with fanart?


----------



## Amalgam (Oct 29, 2014)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> I'm finding myself tempted to join that shitsack of a site just so I can follow Viv >.>
> I've been wondering if she's okay with fanart?



Pretty much what I did.

And yeah, she loves fanart.  I remember her calling it "the opposite of stealing" in the sense of art theft, and she's done plenty of liking of ZP fanart herself.  So it's all good.


----------



## Harbinger (Oct 30, 2014)

SPEAKING OF WHICH O SHIT


----------



## Ikrit (Oct 30, 2014)

>no jack in the video

2/10, thats the best I can do.


----------



## Harbinger (Oct 30, 2014)

But there's me, surely that should make up for whatever a Jack is D:


----------



## CaptainCool (Oct 30, 2014)

Amalgam said:


> So I hear you guys like Fabian.
> 
> If you do, you might also like an upcoming animation project she's planning.



This morning I read that she wanted to tackle yet another animation. My initial thought was "FFFFUCK! That means less ZP pages yet again! >_<"
But then I saw that it would be about Fabian... I read ZP because of Fabian, so I am actually super excited about that! O_O



Kit H. Ruppell said:


> I'm finding myself tempted to join that shitsack of a site just so I can follow Viv >.>
> I've been wondering if she's okay with fanart?



Do it. She actually (some times) replies to you. Tumblr isn't so bad if you use it for talking to like one or two people.
She totally is ok with fanart by the way! Just, you know... Keep the porn on FA :V You don't want to weird her out _too_ much right? ;D




Harbinger said:


> SPEAKING OF WHICH O SHIT



OH HEY I KNOW THAT GUY!



Ikrit said:


> >no jack in the video
> 
> 2/10, thats the best I can do.



I am almost certain I saw Jack in a WIP animation part she made for this... I could be wrong though.


----------



## Harbinger (Oct 30, 2014)

Yeah she's pretty down with the fanbase, asked her a question the other day and got answered


----------



## CaptainCool (Oct 30, 2014)

Harbinger said:


> Yeah she's pretty down with the fanbase, asked her a question the other day and got answered



Yeah I saw that^^

Also, I did remember that wrong. The WIP animation I saw wasn't of Jack, it was of Zill and Kayla...


----------



## Ikrit (Oct 30, 2014)

CaptainCool said:


> Yeah I saw that^^
> 
> Also, I did remember that wrong. The WIP animation I saw wasn't of Jack, it was of Zill and Kayla...



you should go watch the finished version that just came out today

let me help you out

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-PKNuZovuSw&list=PL-uopgYBi65F9aAywzOdQKj889XPgleUe


----------



## CaptainCool (Oct 30, 2014)

So you said there is no Jack in it? Then who is that mutt she is hugging 30 seconds into the video? X3

As for the video, it's nice. I just don't like the song and for my taste it's a little, I dunno, erratic? It's hard to describe, it just feels jumpy to me.
If she really animates Fabian I hope the video will be smoother to fit his suave character.


----------



## Ikrit (Oct 30, 2014)

CaptainCool said:


> So you said there is no Jack in it? Then who is that mutt she is hugging 30 seconds into the video? X3
> 
> As for the video, it's nice. I just don't like the song and for my taste it's a little, I dunno, erratic? It's hard to describe, it just feels jumpy to me.
> If she really animates Fabian I hope the video will be smoother to fit his suave character.



IT WAS A SPLIT SECOND AND i MISSED IT

UGHHHHH


----------



## CaptainCool (Oct 30, 2014)

Ikrit said:


> IT WAS A SPLIT SECOND AND i MISSED IT
> 
> UGHHHHH



Yeah you did! X3
I would have wanted to see more of him too though...
And Fabian is missing entirely... Although I guess a teacher in his 40, no matter how relaxed he is, would not have fitted into this location at all XD


----------



## WolfNightV4X1 (Oct 30, 2014)

Anyone watch the like we're gonna die young animation? It's awesome


----------



## Shadow Jaeger (Oct 30, 2014)

You guys know harbinger is in that animation in the background right?
Edit: oh he already mentioned it


----------



## TrishaCat (Oct 31, 2014)

Because "Gabe Newell" had the Youtube video taken down:
[video=vimeo;110478181]http://vimeo.com/110478181[/video]


----------



## Harbinger (Oct 31, 2014)

Apparently its some anti furry sad acts, dont know when to quit do they.


----------



## zidders (Oct 31, 2014)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> Viv already posted a video of voices she thought appropriate to her characters


I've never seen this comic but the Weird Al UHF head canon sold me. I'm totally reading it lol. I'm such a sucker for Weird Al.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Oct 31, 2014)

Harbinger said:


> Apparently its some anti furry sad acts, dont know when to quit do they.


Jealous types who have little talent of their own might also be to blame.


----------



## WolfNightV4X1 (Oct 31, 2014)

Harbinger said:


> Apparently its some anti furry sad acts, dont know when to quit do they.



Harbinger, you're in it, can you give us a freeze frame screenshot of it?

Or is it another video?


----------



## Harbinger (Oct 31, 2014)

Scroll up


----------



## TrishaCat (Oct 31, 2014)

For those wondering what happened, here's what Vivienne said on her Tumblr:


----------



## CaptainCool (Oct 31, 2014)

Damn you, Gay Ben!


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Oct 31, 2014)

Battlechili1 said:


> For those wondering what happened, here's what Vivienne said on her Tumblr:


Brave, and very touching.
I think I might be getting a real-life crush <3


----------



## Gryphoneer (Oct 31, 2014)

Battlechili1 said:


> http://vimeo.com/110478181


That's some slick animation work right there!

Too bad it's tainted by that shit song.


----------



## CaptainCool (Nov 1, 2014)

Gryphoneer said:


> That's some slick animation work right there!
> 
> Too bad it's tainted by that shit song.



I actually prefer her first short.
And yes... I was watching it muted as well :V

I hope her next one about Fabian won't be as "hasty". A slower, smoother style would fit his character so much better!
I also want him to undress me with his eyes in every single frame O_O


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Nov 1, 2014)

CaptainCool said:


> I actually prefer her first short.
> And yes... I was watching it muted as well :V
> 
> I hope her next one about Fabian won't be as "hasty". A slower, smoother style would fit his character so much better!
> I also want him to undress me with his eyes in every single frame O_O


Son of 666?
Damian's adorable in that one. For about 10 seconds, I actually wanted to have kids.


----------



## CaptainCool (Nov 1, 2014)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> Son of 666?
> Damian's adorable in that one. For about 10 seconds, I actually wanted to have kids.



I mean her graduation short "Timber".
But yes, Son of 666 was nice, too^^

But both had WAY too little Jack and Fabian!


----------



## CaptainCool (Nov 7, 2014)

Things are getting weird with her fans on Tumblr! X3
http://zoophobia-confessions.tumblr.com/


----------



## Amalgam (Feb 10, 2015)

It's baaaaaaaaack.

The site's a bit slow right now, but chances are it's getting steamrolled heavily at the moment.


----------



## TrishaCat (Feb 10, 2015)

AWESOME

Even if it is slow, I'm glad its back.


----------



## CaptainCool (Feb 10, 2015)

Yay!^^ I did see the update this morning, but now the site is just completely crippled and won't even load for me anymore


----------



## Ikrit (Feb 10, 2015)

took me 10 minutes to open the page


----------



## TrishaCat (Feb 11, 2015)

CaptainCool said:


> Yay!^^ I did see the update this morning, but now the site is just completely crippled and won't even load for me anymore


Sure it isn't just super slow?


----------



## RedLeFrench (Feb 14, 2015)

Got to read all of the things despite server problems here and there. Goota admit, I do see where the hype came from. The style is pretty unique and lively and the characters are really fun.
My only gripe with it is that the stories are linda simple and span over months, but then again, that is the unfortunate side of this particular format. Still, it is quite awesome.


----------



## CaptainCool (Feb 14, 2015)

Battlechili1 said:


> Sure it isn't just super slow?



Naa, she confirmed that it's borked again X3 But it should be up soon-ish again, at least she said so.



RedLeFrench said:


> My only gripe with it is that the stories are linda simple and span over months, but then again, that is the unfortunate side of this particular format. Still, it is quite awesome.



I think it is pretty obvious that Viv is a designer and an animator, but not really a story teller. The setting itself, the characters and how it all comes together is really cool! But the way she tells the story really is a little "basic" at times. The comic lives from the visuals and the design, and that is perfectly fine in my opinion :3


----------



## TrishaCat (Feb 15, 2015)

CaptainCool said:


> I think it is pretty obvious that Viv is a designer and an animator, but not really a story teller. The setting itself, the characters and how it all comes together is really cool! But the way she tells the story really is a little "basic" at times. The comic lives from the visuals and the design, and that is perfectly fine in my opinion :3


Everyone who reads it complain that there hasn't really been a story, but I know there's a story cooking up. Viv has said that characters will get killed off. Events like the principal finding out that demons have found their way onto school grounds meant something. People noticing who Damian really is meant something. There are little things being set up like how Damian wants to be a normal kid but his father doesn't want that. Zill having powers was brought up. There's still that evil woman who led Cameron to this new location as a counselor in the first place. 

I think Vivian just wants to take her time setting everything up before the story gets rolling. And that's important. In order for events to mean something, a reader must care about the characters themselves and getting readers to care takes time. She's chosen the route of establishing the setting and teaching you who the characters are and what their inner struggles are before actually making anything major happen. But that's not to say that things haven't been happening. Things have; its just that they aren't anything major and haven't had much of an effect on anyone.

I do like the scene where people figured out that Damian was a demon and he nearly went crazy.


----------



## RedLeFrench (Feb 15, 2015)

Battlechili1 said:


> I think Vivian just wants to take her time setting everything up before the story gets rolling. And that's important. In order for events to mean something, a reader must care about the characters themselves and getting readers to care takes time. She's chosen the route of establishing the setting and teaching you who the characters are and what their inner struggles are before actually making anything major happen. But that's not to say that things haven't been happening. Things have; its just that they aren't anything major and haven't had much of an effect on anyone.



Yeah, that is truly something I respect (as a matter of fact, I do the exact same thing, with the two first books in my series only being scenes of "nothingness" to establish characters and pave the way for when the story ultimately kicks in). But then again, my small gripe is that it started in 2012 and we'll prolly have to wait at least a year before we see what it has built up to. Not that it is really a problem, mind you. In fact, I cannot really see it being otherwise, since it takes a lot of time juste to make a sing panel. But yeah it's just a teensy annoyance, compared to the awesomeness of the designs and the characters and everthing else.


----------



## TrishaCat (Feb 15, 2015)

RedLeFrench said:


> But then again, my small gripe is that it started in 2012 and we'll prolly have to wait at least a year before we see what it has built up to. Not that it is really a problem, mind you. In fact, I cannot really see it being otherwise, since it takes a lot of time juste to make a sing panel. But yeah it's just a teensy annoyance, compared to the awesomeness of the designs and the characters and everthing else.


It doesn't help that her comic was down for half a year. That's a lot of what could've been lost.
And she says she's got 10 books worth of Zoophobia planned and she's still in book 1. Its certainly worrying how slow things are moving along, but like you said, its only minor. As long as she keeps up the good work everything's all good.


----------



## funky3000 (Feb 27, 2015)

Man that kid's a douche


----------



## CaptainCool (Feb 27, 2015)

You mean Rusty? Yeah, he is kind of a dick. But apparently he is supposed to be a dick because he is stuck in the closet and very insecure about himself  At least that is what I remember from her old character blog before she closed it, I could be wrong or maybe she changed him, I dunnp X3


----------



## Ikrit (Mar 1, 2015)

blushy zill :3


----------



## Harbinger (Mar 10, 2015)

Vivs offering 100 dorrah commissions if anyones interested in getting some zoophibia style action.


----------



## funky3000 (Mar 10, 2015)

I would consider a commission if I didn't have money issues alongside a broken car


----------



## CaptainCool (Mar 10, 2015)

So on her blog someone asked about Jack being immortal and how he ages... Her reply:
"Jack ages naturally but he will never die, *eventually he will be an old man just wasting away for eternity*."
That is messed up! D:


----------



## CaptainCool (May 23, 2015)

So this thread has been dead for a while. Which strikes me as odd considering the comic is updating regularly again and since the current story is about our favorite puppy boy.
It's nice to learn more about Jack :3 With all those bad things happening to him he deserves some attention^^

...There is a very distinct lack of suave fox going on though.


----------



## Ikrit (May 29, 2015)

btw, jack is my waifu, none of ya'll can have him
his innocence will be mine!


----------



## funky3000 (May 30, 2015)

Has Viv always made this many typos or am I just recently starting to notice them?


----------



## CaptainCool (May 30, 2015)

funky3000 said:


> Has Viv always made this many typos or am I just recently starting to notice them?



Her spelling and grammar are awful some times XD


----------



## Ikrit (Jun 12, 2015)

*ahem*

I WILL RIP HIS F**KING HEART OUT AND BATHE IN HIS BLOOD, THEN I'LL ADD HIS SUFFERING TO THE BOOK OF RAGE SO IT WILL LAST FOREVER.

no one bullies jack >:C


----------



## CaptainCool (Jun 23, 2015)

Ikrit said:


> *ahem*
> 
> I WILL RIP HIS F**KING HEART OUT AND BATHE IN HIS BLOOD, THEN I'LL ADD HIS SUFFERING TO THE BOOK OF RAGE SO IT WILL LAST FOREVER.
> 
> no one bullies jack >:C



Yeah Rusty is kind of a cunt. Apparently he is acting like that because he is gay and really insecure and confused about that.

Also, Viv did a thing :3


----------



## CaptainCool (Jul 10, 2015)

Last page of this chapter is up and Zech makes his first appearance with his revamped design.
I liked this chapter because of the focus on Jack, but now I could go for some foxy shenanigans again :3 Also, I still vastly prefer Zech's old design.


----------



## nessgamer159 (Jul 4, 2016)

aw man, it looks like this thread is dead... and I just caught up with the comic... oh well


----------



## nerdbat (Jul 5, 2016)

Oh, I read about this one on "The Bad Webcomics Wiki"


----------

